# switching loads at high speeds



## sparks32 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone know how to switch loads at very high speeds? 
I have AB Micrologix 1500 PLC with a 24V dc solid state output module that is capable off switching on or off in 2 ms. the module I have consists of 16 outputs, Max current draw per output 0.5A and Max Current per Module 4.0A (continuous). I am only a domestic electrician and in tech I only ever learnt to use relays and contactors but when it comes to higher speeds I know that they are not practical because of their reaction times also their service life would be short also. I have basic programming ability and some applications require high speed operation. But for now just a fun educational project this Christmas I thought of creating a Christmas light display that would look fantastic if I could switch these lights at high speeds. Can of you guys help buy telling me what sort of devices I should be looking into learning about. I have tried to find out for myself but I just can not find any answers. Any hints and ideas would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

sparks32 said:


> But for now just a fun educational project this Christmas I thought of creating a Christmas light display


I know there is a time difference between here and Australia, but is it Christmas already?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

How fast do you need? Can you drive some SSR's with the PLC? I think most SSR's are around 5ms switching time. Why not just bump the timeline of the lighting however many milliseconds faster than the music track in general, and don't worry about switching time?


----------



## sparks32 (Mar 1, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> How fast do you need? Can you drive some SSR's with the PLC? I think most SSR's are around 5ms switching time. Why not just bump the timeline of the lighting however many milliseconds faster than the music track in general, and don't worry about switching time?


I assume when you say SSR’s you were talking about Solid State Relays, Good Idea!! I have looked I into that after you posted that idea and it sounds like a great solution. Thanks. I also started to ask myself could you connect a stepper motor to a plc via a couple of Solid State relays as well? Or is there a better way to go about this?


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

sparks32 said:


> Or is there a better way to go about this?


yeah, 

The following quote is from the Time article. "General Electric", "Chrysler" and *"Rockwell Automation"* use many of the same words.

"Forty-one manestically spaced grouting brushes were arranged to feed into the rotor slipstream a mixture of high S-value phenylhydrobenzamine and 5% reminative tetryliodohexamine. Both of these liquids have specific pericosities given by P = 2.5C.n^6-7 where n is the diathetical evolute of retrograde temperature phase disposition and C is Cholmondeley's annular grillage coefficient. Initially, n was measured with the aid of a metapolar refractive pilfrometer ... but up to the present date nothing has been found to equal the transcendental hopper dadoscope. ... Undoubtedly, the turbo-encabulator has now reached a very high level of technical development. It has been successfully used for operating nofer trunnions. In addition, whenever a barescent skor motion is required, it may be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocating dingle arm to reduce sinusoidal depleneration."

Remember, the Retro-Encabulator uses the "modial interaction of magneto-reluctance and capacitive directance". 

And don't forget to adjust the differential girdle spring, and the dingle arm.

This is going to be one heck of a Christmas light show.


----------

